# Riding The Bluestone Junction...



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Guys, I thought I would share my indoor 30x12 layout with everyone now that it's at a state that I feel comfortable with sharing, plus I have a new digital camcorder that I was itching to try out  so I placed it on a flat car and put it in front of my newest steam locomotive.....The Triplex

So here's the Bluestone Junction in its current state  Enjoy

[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That was interesting. Thanks for posting!

Les


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn,

Nice. Thanks for posting!

Mark


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe I have a video like that. A despondent poinsettia threw itself under the train. 

There are advantages to dyslexia. As a troubled teen, I once threw myself behind a bus.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Chuckle.


----------



## Andy Stobie (Apr 13, 2009)

What a great idea, I never thought about putting a camcorder on a flatcar. I can't WAIT to try it on mine tonight. It'll be on YouTube shortly thereafter! Check out my photos on my thread above this one...

Andy Stobie

P.S. I'm beginning to realize I need a logo or RR name for my signature... hmmm...


----------

